
What video hosting pipelines are startups using? - jasan_s
Few I have considered: 
1: Upload raw video to Amazon S3&#x2F;GCS -&gt; Zencoderencoder -&gt; save back to S3&#x2F;GCS-&gt; Serve through CDN(upside:reliable), (downside:expensive and round-tripping extra bandwidth)<p>2: Upload Raw video to Vimeo PRO-&gt; serve directly through Vimeo CDN(upside: No bandwidth limits) (Downside: Storage Limits)<p>3: Upload To Amazon S3 -&gt; transcode with zencoder-&gt; upload to vimeo(upside: raw video never stored on vimeo)<p>What are other startups using for their User uploaded Video files?
======
ladybro
I'm working on a video-centric startup right now and have been putting a lot
of effort and thought into this over the last few days.

I started off using the Streamble API to upload and serve videos before
realizing I needed more control. Now, I'm heading down path #1 and am working
on getting GCS / Zencoder / CloudFlare working.

Have you discovered anything significant or had new thoughts in the past week?
I'd love to chat about this with somebody as I'm solo and find myself
questioning my knowledge in some areas.

